# Thoughts on $908 billion Bill congress wants to approve?



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

So what do you guys think of the new bipartisan bill congress wants to pass before or on December 11? Those who are on unemployment are already screwed because the new bill doesn’t make the $300/week retroactive to September when the last $300/Week (Trump LWA executive order) paid out. It would start December 1. There are many that even say $300/week is severely lacking. ALSO... no stimulus check in the $908 billion bill. NO $1200 check, that’s gone! It’s like they said the hell with the check and also decided to forget to pay retroactive unemployment boost for three months. Those behind on rent and other bills that NEEDED IT are screwed now. We are in a deep mess here, and I don’t see it improving anytime soon.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You aren’t weed or tigers so they don’t care about you, it’s going to get bad and they just don’t care


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah I’m starting to drown in bills. Don’t see how this helps me much at all.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I made a plan I late February, early March once I heard a business traveler said they were going to stop business trips, probably what kept me above the water with my bills. I clamped down hard and stopped spending until I figured it out and now I’m sitting ok, I should have until next summer if I plan carefully and by then hopefully the roller coaster economy will be more leveled out. I planned for the worst and it happened and fortunate it worked out for me but I know other people need help. They should extend unemployment and have new small business loans, that is if they can pass something. They need to do something now as everything is getting shut back down but knowing them nothing will pass until late January, after it’s too late for most


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Andrew Philip said:


> So what do you guys think of the new bipartisan bill congress wants to pass before or on December 11? Those who are on unemployment are already screwed because the new bill doesn't make the $300/week retroactive to September when the last $300/Week (Trump LWA executive order) paid out. It would start December 1. There are many that even say $300/week is severely lacking. ALSO... no stimulus check in the $908 billion bill. NO $1200 check, that's gone! It's like they said the hell with the check and also decided to forget to pay retroactive unemployment boost for three months. Those behind on rent and other bills that NEEDED IT are screwed now. We are in a deep mess here, and I don't see it improving anytime soon.


Hey my old friend @Andrew Philip ! Cheers to you this morning. Yeah I agree that the bill is pretty bad, and I feel so sorry for people that are suffering. I keep reading about skilled workers who are about to get evicted. People without a financial safety net or close family are in particular trouble. I really hope that you are in position to weather out this storm. I've spoke to you before on many posts, and I hope that you land with both feet. It does seem apparent that the rich politicians do not care about the common people, as they had plenty of time to figure out something and they did not.



NicFit said:


> I made a plan I late February, early March once I heard a business traveler said they were going to stop business trips, probably what kept me above the water with my bills. I clamped down hard and stopped spending until I figured it out and now I'm sitting ok, I should have until next summer if I plan carefully and by then hopefully the roller coaster economy will be more leveled out. I planned for the worst and it happened and fortunate it worked out for me but I know other people need help. They should extend unemployment and have new small business loans, that is if they can pass something. They need to do something now as everything is getting shut back down but knowing them nothing will pass until late January, after it's too late for most


I remember reading about how after the 2008-9 collapse unemployment for many was extended for 99 weeks. Perhaps something of that magnitude may be necessary? But I do advise everyone to buy tangible things that the Federal Reserve cannot print... (like silver and gold). All the required money printing is likely going to cause inflationary shock waves in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Andrew Philip said:


> Those who are on unemployment are already screwed because the new bill doesn't make the $300/week retroactive to September when the last $300/Week....It would start December 1.


I've read an article that gave a hard Dec 1 start date, but other articles I've read have said it is not decided yet if the $300 will be retroactive or not, so I'm not sure that's set in stone.

_"If passed, the weekly unemployment bonus would be retroactive -- lawmakers are reportedly debating if it should cover Dec. 1 or November and October as well"_

This bill would also extend PUA until March 2021.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Andrew Philip said:


> So what do you guys think of the new bipartisan bill congress wants to pass before or on December 11? Those who are on unemployment are already screwed because the new bill doesn't make the $300/week retroactive to September when the last $300/Week (Trump LWA executive order) paid out. It would start December 1. There are many that even say $300/week is severely lacking. ALSO... no stimulus check in the $908 billion bill. NO $1200 check, that's gone! It's like they said the hell with the check and also decided to forget to pay retroactive unemployment boost for three months. Those behind on rent and other bills that NEEDED IT are screwed now. We are in a deep mess here, and I don't see it improving anytime soon.


I was pretty sure most folks here thought all their troubles were over after cancelling the orange man.

SMH


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

So Trump was offering $1.8 TRILLION before the election, and they all snubbed him. Now after he loses, they are all happy to agree to $900 BILLION. HALF!!!. These politicians DO NOT CARE about you. Stop voting for them.

All I want out of this is forgiveness of my EIDL loan.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I support any bill that takes drivers off the road so that I can earn decent money again.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

They need to stop talking about it and do it, I can't believe this government, they really don't give a shit, I blame it totally on Pelosi and McConnell, they are both large turds with eyes. The virus numbers are so out of control again yesterday and for now on, if the enemies of the US are watching and they are, guess how they will attack in the future no bombs another virus man made, the people are so selfish, greedy and arrogant here that it will take the US down, maybe this virus was man made in China.............


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I was pretty sure most folks here thought all their troubles were over after cancelling the orange man.
> 
> SMH


They did try to play politics with it, and I'm right in the center of where it's hitting bottom again. They need to get us more unemployment and more small business loans. If they want us to close they need to pay us. The closures aren't going to do a thing, it started getting better so everyone relaxed here. Now it's getting bad, they think the closures will work when we all learned to live around the closures. It's actually better to have the stuff open and have people wear masks and sanitizers and social distancing and other people can put them in check and keep up on the guidance for stoping the spread and not in their homes where no one wears masks and it spreads. The vaccine is literary days away, we need to not choke our economy and push through it, as grim as it might be it'll be over quicker if we don't hide like hermits anymore


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NicFit said:


> They did try to play politics with it, and I'm right in the center of where it's hitting bottom again. They need to get us more unemployment and more small business loans. If they want us to close they need to pay us. The closures aren't going to do a thing, it started getting better so everyone relaxed here. Now it's getting bad, they think the closures will work when we all learned to live around the closures. It's actually better to have the stuff open and have people wear masks and sanitizers and social distancing and other people can put them in check and keep up on the guidance for stoping the spread and not in their homes where no one wears masks and it spreads. The vaccine is literary days away, we need to not choke our economy and push through it, as grim as it might be it'll be over quicker if we don't hide like hermits anymore


I have opposed most government edicts and I strongly support personal responsibility.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I have opposed most government edicts and I strongly support personal responsibility.


We are adults, give is the information and let us decide, I decided to wear a mask before someone told me, I agree with this, if your at risk for a severe reaction then don't go out, healthy people should try to keep from getting it but not let it ruin their lives. The only thing is my sister works in a hospital and she saying it's killing people my age (late 30's-early 40's) and that's troubling but it's not a lot. I've seen stuff where less then 10% of the cases are being caught from outside of your house by eating out and stuff like that, it's obvious that's it's spreading by people socializing at home with other households,


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Sure, let's lock down everything till every citizen has been vaccinated and add 1 year on to that. Make it 3 trillion like the communists, oops I mean democrats wanted to do. I heard the printing presses have run out of ink and the master plates are really worn, so it could be a problem.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Sure, let's lock down everything till every citizen has been vaccinated and add 1 year on to that. Make it 3 trillion like the communists, oops I mean democrats wanted to do. I heard the printing presses have run out of ink and the master plates are really worn, so it could be a problem.


You know what's troubling? Remember the lines for bread right around the Soviet collapse? Now there's a line to get into place like Walmart, I'm not happy the way these dims are treating us and people need to get woke on what really they fooled us into believing

California is going to explode real soon with these new lockdowns, I think people are just not buying that they know what to do anymore


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I have opposed most government edicts and I strongly support personal responsibility.


So just let it all fail and as long as you and your family are safe for the moment all ok with you, this is exactly what I am talking about the people in US are some of the largest POS in the world, I guess the US is probably on the top ten list for the most deserving to fail, I have a side of me that says let it happen please to see these MF cry and whine after the country goes down would be enlightening.......

When the dollar is worth pennies and the suffering really begins this would be justified for many in this country, even myself for the first time I had to go into my savings to pay bills this month, let the shit hit the fan.

The USA = Satan's society..........................


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> So just let it all fail and as long as you and your family are safe for the moment all ok with you, this is exactly what I am talking about the people in US are some of the largest POS in the world, I guess the US is probably on the top ten list for the most deserving to fail, I have a side of me that says let it happen please to see these MF cry and whine after the country goes down would be enlightening.......
> 
> When the dollar is worth pennies and the suffering really begins this would be justified for many in this country, even myself for the first time I had to go into my savings to pay bills this month, let the shit hit the fan.
> 
> The USA = Satan's society..........................


Is it me or does that guy looks like he needs to wear a bra?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If these whiny, moronic Democrat governors never locked their states up, or did it for 2-3 weeks like they originally TOLD US was the plan, do you really think anything would be different? OF COURSE the infections rates are going up. The testing has increased 1000%.
The death rate is at .025% Of that the vast majority are over the age of 70. Let THEM lock down. Do whatever it is they feel the need to do. 
This ****ing thing is SO politicized it's mind shattering. Fauci: "Close the bars, open the schools". F U !
See for yourself: COVID lockdown: Map of where US states are tightening restrictions (usatoday.com)


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Sure, let's lock down everything till every citizen has been vaccinated and add 1 year on to that. Make it 3 trillion like the communists, oops I mean democrats wanted to do. I heard the printing presses have run out of ink and the master plates are really worn, so it could be a problem.


I say let these overly rich, greedy POS which the USA is full of pay and pay dearly to keep the US afloat, in the end they can go back to raping and pillaging the average citizen again so it should be worth it to them.



kdyrpr said:


> If these whiny, moronic Democrat governors never locked their states up, or did it for 2-3 weeks like they originally TOLD US was the plan, do you really think anything would be different? OF COURSE the infections rates are going up. The testing has increased 1000%.
> The death rate is at .025% Of that the vast majority are over the age of 70. Let THEM lock down. Do whatever it is they feel the need to do.
> This ****ing thing is SO politicized it's mind shattering. Fauci: "Close the bars, open the schools". F U !
> See for yourself: COVID lockdown: Map of where US states are tightening restrictions (usatoday.com)


Over 3,000 people died a day for the last 3 days, this is ok with you? This is the problem with a free society so many stupid ****kkking opinions and no action, just look at the Feds can't even get to first base when the country about to burn, too funny.............


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I say let these overly rich, greedy POS which the USA is full of pay and pay dearly to keep the US afloat, in the end they can go back to raping and pillaging the average citizen again so it should be worth it to them.
> 
> 
> Over 3,000 people died a day for the last 3 days, this is ok with you?


The deaths suck, but the lockdowns aren't helping a thing, people are living around the lockdowns and still spreading it, we are social by nature and there's nothing that will stop the spread. We need to not ruin our lives over it and try to keep from spreading it without being hermits


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I say let these overly rich, greedy POS which the USA is full of pay and pay dearly to keep the US afloat, in the end they can go back to raping and pillaging the average citizen again so it should be worth it to them.
> 
> 
> Over 3,000 people died a day for the last 3 days, this is ok with you


Don't give me these doctored stats. How many would have died anyway with underlying causes? How many were tagged with Covid 19 simply because they were tested positive at some point? 
Any disease/virus/sickness that has a .025 death rate SHOULD NOT require lockdowns. THAT's all I'm saying. It's easy for UBER drivers to sit back and watch entire business's wither on the vine and die. There are always risks in everything we do. Let's stop driving then! Let's completely ban smoking, alcohol, crossing the street. Do you want me to go on?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

NicFit said:


> The deaths suck, but the lockdowns aren't helping a thing, people are living around the lockdowns and still spreading it, we are social by nature and there's nothing that will stop the spread. We need to not ruin our lives over it and try to keep from spreading it without being hermits


Oh sure this makes sense, maybe those of you who feel this way need someone close to you to die from it, this might work.

Just a large country full of stupid people who are doomed this is what I see, far too selfish, greedy and arrogant to do the right thing, no wonder there are so many millionaires and billionaires here the average Joe is so dam stupid they get raped and don't even know it, reminds me of Uber/Lyft desperate drivers............


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Oh sure this makes sense, maybe those of you who feel this way need someone close to you to die from it, this might work.


My grandma (90's) and aunt got it and almost died, I actually have someone close to me that came close to committing suicide over this. What about these people? Japans suicide rate is higher then their covid death rate. There may be a way to live through this without killing our lively hood or we can kill our lively hood and end up with the same result, this virus is crap but lockdowns aren't the answer. We need to step back and figure this out but these politicians are just to set in their ways to change course and it's going to ruin us


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

NicFit said:


> My grandma (90's) and aunt got it and almost died, I actually have someone close to me that came close to committing suicide over this. What about these people? Japans suicide rate is higher then their covid death rate. There may be a way to live through this without killing our lively hood or we can kill our lively hood and end up with the same result, this virus is crap but lockdowns aren't the answer. We need to step back and figure this out but these politicians are just to set in their ways to change course and it's going to ruin us


Lockdowns are the only way until a viable vaccine available period, people too dam stupid to do the right thing on their own.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Lockdowns are the only way until a viable vaccine available period, people too dam stupid to do the right thing on their own.


The problem is that people are no longer staying lockdowned, they are socializing outside of the closures and still spreading it, it's not going to work because people refuse to wear masks in their house and they won't stop socializing

Going out I believe is only causing 5-7% of the cases, it's not being spread by eating in a restaurant, it's being spread because people go to other people's house and hang out for a couple of hours


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

NicFit said:


> The problem is that people are no longer staying lockdowned, they are socializing outside of the closures and still spreading it, it's not going to work because people refuse to wear masks in their house and they won't stop socializing
> 
> Going out I believe is only causing 5-7% of the cases, it's not being spread by eating in a restaurant, it's being spread because people go to other people's house and hang out for a couple of hours


That's part of the problem, I see this restaurant where I live full to the max everyday after Governor Deathsantice in Florida opens everything and at the beginning of our season where a lot of people visiting and coming back from other virus hell holes, it's truly embarrassing this government.

Any enclosed gathering including restaurants of course causing the spread, lock down the only way until vaccine here but no the US of course money over people all day every day, now you get what you pay for I just hope these idiots like Deathsantice either get it or have people close them die, this is the only way greed can be awakened from the stupidity of selfishness.

Approx. 6 weeks ago my area had less than a 100 new cases a day 2 counties around 1 million people now up to 500+ per day and this occurred just magically after the dummy opened everything, case closed lockdown the only answer till a vaccine.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> That's part of the problem, I see this restaurant where I live full to the max everyday after Governor Deathsantice in Florida opens everything and at the beginning of our season where a lot of people visiting and coming back from other virus hell holes, it's truly embarrassing this government.


Florida has decided to just live through the virus, not hide in caves, it was already bad there, my buddies neighbor died in Florida from it. California and especially where I live in the Bay Area they've been paranoid from the start but now our cases are going through the roof, we barely had indoor dining open for a couple of weeks, reality is that this virus is going to do what it's going to do with or without lockdowns


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Florida has decided to just live through the virus, not hide in caves, it was already bad there, my buddies neighbor died in Florida from it. California and especially where I live in the Bay Area they've been paranoid from the start but now our cases are going through the roof, we barely had indoor dining open for a couple of weeks, reality is that this virus is going to do what it's going to do with or without lockdowns


Not true my example I just gave you about my area in Florida a great example, back at the beginning we had over 500 cases a day then lockdown and less than 100 a day, now after opening everything up to 500+ again and a lot of death also, it is what it is, the US will pay dearly for this. You will see the cases in Florida imploding right now and in the future along with the rest of US, it's ok with me because I don't have to work, I'll just sit back and watch the shit show. I will continue to do everything I can not to get this thing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Not true my example I just gave you about my area in Florida a great example, back at the beginning we had over 500 cases a day then lockdown and less than 100 a day, now after opening everything up to 500+ again and a lot of death also, it is what it is, the US will pay dearly for this. You will see the cases in Florida imploding right now and in the future along with the rest of US, it's ok with me because I don't have to work, I'll just sit back and watch the shit show. I will continue to do everything I can not to get this thing.


It's just going to be a shit-show no matter what we do now, people here are trying to be open and be safe about it, going the extra distance and they are going to be forced to close again. The businesses will fail and people will kill themselves over it because of the hopelessness, I don't think we are getting out of this without a death toll no matter what we do, either covid kills people or the economy will. I've got people I know on both sides of this that could die from either one, grim as it may be but we have to pick one death

I say we do the masks and sanitizers and all the stuff to try to stop the spread but we stay open and keep our economy from dying, covid may kill a few people but if the economy fails it will be worse


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NicFit said:


> We are adults, give is the information and let us decide, I decided to wear a mask before someone told me, I agree with this, if your at risk for a severe reaction then don't go out, healthy people should try to keep from getting it but not let it ruin their lives. The only thing is my sister works in a hospital and she saying it's killing people my age (late 30's-early 40's) and that's troubling but it's not a lot. I've seen stuff where less then 10% of the cases are being caught from outside of your house by eating out and stuff like that, it's obvious that's it's spreading by people socializing at home with other households,


The virus is a serious respiratory disease for a specific aggregate of vulnerable population and all these government measures are over reach.

The virus spreads person-to-person. The virus cannot tell the difference between work and church and home and hospital. If you avoid people, your risk is mitigated for catching COVID. Your risk for dozens of other diseases increase exponentially when you isolate.

We have centuries of experience with this phenomena.

If isolation is for the greater good, why is it used for punishment in prisons?



franksoprano said:


> I say let these overly rich, greedy POS which the USA is full of pay and pay dearly to keep the US afloat, in the end they can go back to raping and pillaging the average citizen again so it should be worth it to them.
> 
> 
> Over 3,000 people died a day for the last 3 days, this is ok with you? This is the problem with a free society so many stupid @@@@kkking opinions and no action, just look at the Feds can't even get to first base when the country about to burn, too funny.............


Every flu season we have large "death days" Fortunately, we have eradicated the flu


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Florida has decided to just live through the virus, not hide in caves, it was already bad there, my buddies neighbor died in Florida from it. California and especially where I live in the Bay Area they've been paranoid from the start but now our cases are going through the roof, we barely had indoor dining open for a couple of weeks, reality is that this virus is going to do what it's going to do with or without lockdowns


My father's assisted living place in Florida was locked down for months and had no cases. The second they opened up to visitors, they got cases. Now they are locked down again.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Not true my example I just gave you about my area in Florida a great example, back at the beginning we had over 500 cases a day then lockdown and less than 100 a day, now after opening everything up to 500+ again and a lot of death also, it is what it is, the US will pay dearly for this. You will see the cases in Florida imploding right now and in the future along with the rest of US, it's ok with me because I don't have to work, I'll just sit back and watch the shit show. I will continue to do everything I can not to get this thing.


Guess what...teen pregnancies will go away if you just quarantine. 14 days to stop the insemination. Then pregnancies go up when you "open up" (pun intended)
So i guess we should close the economy to stop unwanted pregnancies.

PSA: the idiotic viewpoint of lockdown advocates applied to teenage pregnancy.



Atom guy said:


> My father's assisted living place in Florida was locked down for months and had no cases. The second they opened up to visitors, they got cases. Now they are locked down again.


AKA ...common sense



franksoprano said:


> That's part of the problem, I see this restaurant where I live full to the max everyday after Governor Deathsantice in Florida opens everything and at the beginning of our season where a lot of people visiting and coming back from other virus hell holes, it's truly embarrassing this government.
> 
> Any enclosed gathering including restaurants of course causing the spread, lock down the only way until vaccine here but no the US of course money over people all day every day, now you get what you pay for I just hope these idiots like Deathsantice either get it or have people close them die, this is the only way greed can be awakened from the stupidity of selfishness.
> 
> Approx. 6 weeks ago my area had less than a 100 new cases a day 2 counties around 1 million people now up to 500+ per day and this occurred just magically after the dummy opened everything, case closed lockdown the only answer till a vaccine.


Imagine if you lived in NY. You are in the best place in the country for COVID management.

Come on up to MA and see what a shitshow lockdowns are.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I know you guys are all worried so I wanted to relieve your problems and tell you quarterback Tom Brady will be OK
He got his million in PPE money (forgivable loan)
https://www.boston.com/news/politic...ZODN78ia37HvuHWXBb3r_FdECDA6oZlb7LIPYGnSzcZis


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Just look at some of the things being funded... no stimulus check.. this is ****ing ridiculous, they truly do no care about us. They sit on their lovely 6 figure salary while we wither away into obscurity.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Guess what...teen pregnancies will go away if you just quarantine. 14 days to stop the insemination. Then pregnancies go up when you "open up" (pun intended)
> So i guess we should close the economy to stop unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> PSA: the idiotic viewpoint of lockdown advocates applied to teenage pregnancy.
> ...


This is why you are supposed to look at both actions closely and make a decision, and the decision should be a total lockdown of the US, but no money over lives of course, this screwed up country and government can't do anything, I ashamed to be born here to be completely honest. A totally embarrassing society and government, this place disgusts me, it is a great shame when a person lives their whole life in a place and learns to hate the place and it's society, I hope the country burns to be completely honest............


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> This is why you are supposed to look at both actions closely and make a decision, and the decision should be a total lockdown of the US, but no money over lives of course, this screwed up country and government can't do anything, I ashamed to be born here to be completely honest. A totally embarrassing society and government, this place disgusts me, it is a great shame when a person lives their whole life in a place and learns to hate the place and it's society, I hope the country burns to be completely honest............


Start driving south and don't stop till the door hits you in the ass OR drown....either way you no longer have to live here


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Start driving south and don't stop till the door hits you in the ass OR drown....either way you no longer have to live here


You are from Boston, that was my first experience in this shit hole called the USA, the most racist scum bags I have ever lived around, I lived in the Boston area for 22 long years and haven't even visited since 91, a complete shit hole you are. Boston and Mass = a large pile of you know what..............


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I support any bill that takes drivers off the road so that I can earn decent money again.


Here comes the robot cars.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Here comes the robot cars.


Perhaps in 5-10 years.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I was pretty sure most folks here thought all their troubles were over after cancelling the orange man.


Say hello to the new boss...

The same as the old boss...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[HEADING=2]Thoughts on $908 billion Bill congress wants to approve?[/HEADING]

Two words: Means testing.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> to buy tangible things that the Federal Reserve cannot print... (like silver and gold). All the required money printing is likely going to cause inflationary shock waves in the foreseeable future.


No. I lived through the 2008 depression. There was no Inflation like all the Republicans predicted.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

US government in action.................

I mean you can't even get a job right now in management or especially upper management unless you're a female or a minority and this is the Feds answer to past racism and sexism, they pay off owners of companies with tax credits to not hire or promote white males, the laughing stock of the world USA.................

A complete ****ing joke this place is.......................


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I was pretty sure most folks here thought all their troubles were over after cancelling the orange man.
> 
> SMH


Nope, the smart people knew that is when the real troubles began.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

haven't been able to tell if they have the silly you must be getting at least a $100 week regular UI to get the fed cheese? If so, that would suck.....again....If not, yay bring on the FREE cheese (taxable later).


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> No. I lived through the 2008 depression. There was no Inflation like all the Republicans predicted.


hey, does anything cost the same as 2008 today? typical ❄ when they print more money, things get more expensive because they are inflating the total supply. Your take on things are


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't been paying much attention to the new stimulus. I certainly haven't been counting on anything. Another $1,200 would have been nice but I can live without it. Times are tough. I'm self-quarantining this week so I'm not making any money.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I haven't been paying much attention to the new stimulus. I certainly haven't been counting on anything. Another $1,200 would have been nice but I can live without it. Times are tough. I'm self-quarantining this week so I'm not making any money.


Just know your government and people have failed you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Just know your country and people have failed you.


well, the senate certainly did and has.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, the senate certainly did and has.


Yes and the head 2 Pelosi the affirmative action blunder and McConnel the greedy SOB who will be growing his own food at his ranch very soon for survival.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

808-702drgn said:


> hey, does anything cost the same as 2008 today? typical ❄ when they print more money, things get more expensive because they are inflating the total supply. Your take on things are


Let's deal with facts little Magat.

The Arco on Flamingo Rd has gas for $2.14. How much was gas in 2008?

How much was
A gallon of milk
A loaf of bread
A dozen eggs
A pound of ground beef?

Moron Republicans have been screaming about the future hyperinflation for decades and it never appeared. What did appear this past 4 years is another 7 TRILLION DOLLARS Republicans added to the National Debt.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Let's deal with facts little Magat.
> 
> The Arco on Flamingo Rd has gas for $2.14. How much was gas in 2008?


You can't make a case that inflation doesn't exist based on the price of one commodity (whose price has been dramatically affected by the shale oil boom in the US). And yes, somethings are much cheaper than they used to be: flat screen tv's for one example. But other things are much more expensive: rent, health care premiums, college tuition. Some price increases are disguised as package size reductions: a 1/2 gallon of ice cream isn't 2 quarts anymore, it's 1.5 quarts, but the price doesn't go down. The paper towels I bought last week had 24 ft less product in it than the same pack I had bought a few weeks ago. etc.

Inflation hasn't spiked yet because all this money that was printed went into the banking system where it is being hoarded. If the government had given out the $5T to regular citizens who all ran out to try and spend it, prices would've spiked.


----------



## Filipino858 (Jan 25, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, the senate certainly did and has.





SHalester said:


> haven't been able to tell if they have the silly you must be getting at least a $100 week regular UI to get the fed cheese? If so, that would suck.....again....If not, yay bring on the FREE cheese (taxable later).


But will we even be able to collect the unemployment until April 1 when the new 300 a week ends? If you're on PUA then it all ends December 26th. As for me and many other drivers I'm on UI after i had an Auditor at the EDD get my 1099's. Because I'm on regular UI and not the PUA I should be eligible for the 20 week extension called FEDED. I checked and I am qualified but now I'm worried I won't be because of prop 22 passing and taking effect January 1, but I think I'll most likely be on FEDED.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Lockdowns are the only way until a viable vaccine available period,


_Do you support lockdowns? You may think you're being virtuous, but you're being selfish. Imagine driving from Portland, Maine thru Boston, NYC, Philly, DC, Atlanta, Miami. Now imagine everybody you saw on your trip starving. All 130 million of them. And 130 million is the number of people in the world that our global overreaction to COVID has pushed to the brink of starvation according to the World Health Organization. Those are faces of lockdowns.

Add to that people right here at home so afraid of COVID they stay home while having strokes and heart attacks. They stay home or are delayed from chemo and other life-maintaining treatments. Some sit alone in despair, drinking alcohol or abusing drugs.

Kids growing up spending formative chunks of their lives learning that being close to another human is dangerous and the very breathe we exhale is poison. You don't think that's going to have long-term effects?

Alzheimer's patients confused, lost in their own fading world with no one working to keep them afloat -- they drown in their isolation. Grandparents denied the joy of one of the definitive pleasures of life -- hugging a grandchild or seeing the joy of their faces Christmas morning.

"But lockdowns save lives," you cry. But denying human contact, scaring people to death, driving people to despair -- is this "saving" lives? And how many lives does it save?

All through the US and Europe many places that locked down thought they stopped cases, but it wasn't lockdowns. It was summer. And when summer was over, COVID returned. Masks, social distancing, lockdowns, all ripped through by COVID like a football team running through a paper banner.

No proms, no third-grade shows in a crowded gym, no science fairs, no big games, no school (that they used to say they didn't like but now walk around like zombies pining for the interactions). Shortcomings in education lead to a lifetime of shortcomings, from career choices and earning power, to emotional development and family building.

Supply chains disrupted. Jobs lost. Production slowed. 130 million people in danger of starvation. It's easy for many of us in the middle class to hunker down and work from home. Just buy a new computer for kids' remote schooling and work from the den. Not everybody has that option._



franksoprano said:


> Florida a great example





franksoprano said:


> You will see the cases in Florida imploding right now


Actually NY and CA, with some of the strictest measures taken have a higher spike rate vs FL that has no restrictions.

And......."cases" mean nothing.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _Do you support lockdowns? You may think you're being virtuous, but you're being selfish. Imagine driving from Portland, Maine thru Boston, NYC, Philly, DC, Atlanta, Miami. Now imagine everybody you saw on your trip starving. All 130 million of them. And 130 million is the number of people in the world that our global overreaction to COVID has pushed to the brink of starvation according to the World Health Organization. Those are faces of lockdowns.
> 
> Add to that people right here at home so afraid of COVID they stay home while having strokes and heart attacks. They stay home or are delayed from chemo and other life-maintaining treatments. Some sit alone in despair, drinking alcohol or abusing drugs.
> 
> ...


Stop with your stupid post, another person when faced with a problem runs from reality, nothing you posted makes any sense. No one starved when they locked down back in June no the cases and deaths slowed, this country doesn't have a chance with people like you. Pretty soon 4k deaths a day then 5k, this is the only way you will learn, I hope it goes to 10k a day.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> No. I lived through the 2008 depression. There was no Inflation like all the Republicans predicted.


1. 2008 was not a "depression".

2. Everyone that lived through the '81 recession knows you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Moron Republicans have been screaming about the future hyperinflation for decades and it never appeared. What did appear this past 4 years is another 7 TRILLION DOLLARS Republicans added to the National Debt.


I've been following Republican politics for a long time and I've never seen a candidate run on the threat of "hyperinflation."

There's always talk of keeping inflation under control. Rightly so. We see it happen in other countries all the time. Fortunately, it really hasn't been an issue here since the 70s.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've been following Republican politics for a long time and I've never seen a candidate run on the threat of "hyperinflation."


Mostly the shills like Hannity and Limbaugh.

But I clearly remember Donald screaming that Biden will destroy the stock market and cause massive unemployment.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> My father's assisted living place in Florida was locked down for months and had no cases. The second they opened up to visitors, they got cases. Now they are locked down again.


I have said those who are very vulnerable like that should stay hiding but the majority of healthy people should try to stop the spread and live their lives, an assisted living place should be lockdowned. We have to figure out which people shouldn't be taking risks and which should be. The way we are going the economy will break and everyone is going to suffer. By saying everyone should lockdown is stupid, they should be saying anyone 65 and older and those with health issues quarantine and let the rest of us live out lives. I'm all for trying to keep certain people away from this, but a majority of need to keep on with our lives. I'm more then wiling to zoom with my elderly relatives during the us while I work, people need to realize that if we think about it and do it right we can keep everything open and keep people from dying from covid but no one wants to take five fking minutes to figure it out, they just want everyone to hide in their houses and kill their lively hood because they cant figure out a real plan


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And......."cases" mean nothing.


wut? cases lead to hospitalizations. hospitalizations lead to death. Or aren't you not paying attn to the daily new record numbers of all 3?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Stop with your stupid post, another person when faced with a problem runs from reality


I just posted reality.
You not accepting it doesn't make it less real.


franksoprano said:


> nothing you posted makes any sense


I have no doubts you wouldn't understand.


franksoprano said:


> No one starved when they locked down back in June


There is a world outside your basement, and truth outside what CNN tells you.


franksoprano said:


> this country doesn't have a chance with people like you.


How do you figure?
I've never had the virus, not spread it to anyone.
If fact I've been trying to get it, with no success.



franksoprano said:


> Pretty soon 4k deaths a day then 5k, this is the only way you will learn, I hope it goes to 10k a day.


I've learned. I'm trying to teach you.

Thanks for revealing your hopes.
(And I'm the bad guy. LOL)



SHalester said:


> cases lead to hospitalizations


Fear leads to hospitalizations.


SHalester said:


> hospitalizations lead to death.


I agree. Well done.


SHalester said:


> Or aren't you not paying attn to the daily new record numbers of all 3


I see the fake numbers.
I pay attention to the actual numbers.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've been following Republican politics for a long time and I've never seen a candidate run on the threat of "hyperinflation."
> 
> There's always talk of keeping inflation under control. Rightly so. We see it happen in other countries





Taxi2Uber said:


> I just posted reality.
> You not accepting it doesn't make it less real.
> 
> I have no doubts you wouldn't understand.
> ...


You and many in US will have to learn the hard way, let the numbers go through the roof. If these numbers keep going up when Biden gets in he will shut down the whole dam place and everyone will be required by law to wear a mask anytime they walk out of their home, we'll see how you like it then. The only places open will be hospitals, doctors offices, supermarkets the rest shut down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Mostly the shills like Hannity and Limbaugh.
> 
> But I clearly remember Donald screaming that Biden will destroy the stock market and cause massive unemployment.


Is that any worse than Biden screaming that Mitt Romney would put black people "back in chains?"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Where's the CHEESE guy?



NicFit said:


> The deaths suck, but the lockdowns aren't helping a thing, people are living around the lockdowns and still spreading it, we are social by nature and there's nothing that will stop the spread. We need to not ruin our lives over it and try to keep from spreading it without being hermits


You think that.

But what if they are? What if they saved 3 million people?

No way to know of course, but what we do know makes that seem possible


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Where's the CHEESE guy?
> 
> 
> You think that.
> ...


The lockdowns aren't saving as many people as you think, Florida doesn't have these lockdowns and they don't have millions dead, those at high risk should isolate and those with low risk need to live their lives. Simple fact is that people are just working around the closures and doing what they want anyway. I say open places up and have people come to them, there people can remind people to keep wearing masks and sanitizers and what not. When you have lockdowns all it does is move all the socializing to private properties where they follow zero safety procedures. This is why California covid rate is exploding, not because they went to a restaurant, it's because they had half the neighborhood over for a BBQ in their backyard because nothing was open. Think about times in the past when you caught a cold, I bet it was from someone else you lived with that got it from work, people aren't getting many colds from going to the store or eating out, it's the same as covid. You get it from extended socializing and people could actually spread it less if they go out where they are required to practice safety, not hide in their caves with no one caring what they do

They should take that $908b and make places safe to visit and get people back to earning money, not sitting around hiding. No need to help people out if they can earn their way like they want to. Your doctor should be advising you in whether or not to isolate, not some politician just overstepping their authority and making everyone suffer


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey @NicFit 
I am a native East Bay Area homie.
Born in Berkeley, raised in Richmond.
I am 67 yrs old; and Richmond was a tough town then, specially my neighborhood (Cutting Blvd project housing)
I realized at 40 yrs old that everyone that I grew up with is either in jail or dead.

I've watched several of your posts, and I can't help but wonder why you stay there.
I left in 1990 or so, thirty years, wow.
I left because it was getting real crazy ... thirty years ago, too crazy.
I can only imagine what it's like now.
Pressure cooker seems appropriate somehow.

Why do you stay?
I moved to rural California, Redding is about 100 miles north of Sacramento (which is _way_ too close).
Good hospitals, massive supply of locally grown food, local politicians who actually do a pretty good job, local cops that actually wanna help. 
Biggest problem is that we are still in California.

Anyway, think about it, and invite people radical enough to believe in their country, their God, their family and their Glock.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

[HEADING=2]White House signals no rush on coronavirus stimulus: 'We don't believe the recovery is in jeopardy'[/HEADING]

https://sports.yahoo.com/joseph-lavorgna-white-house-jobs-report-coronavirus-stimulus-191603085.html
What is this BS..


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Hey @NicFit
> I am a native East Bay Area homie.
> Born in Berkeley, raised in Richmond.
> I am 67 yrs old; and Richmond was a tough town then, specially my neighborhood (Cutting Blvd project housing)
> ...


I was born and raised in the Bay Area, I stay because it's the only place I feel like is home, I've live in several parts of the country and just didn't like it. My sister moved to Central Valley so I go there every couple of weeks. I don't like it there, feels like I'm out in the boonies and the weather hotter there. If I move anywhere it'll be to Las Vegas, it may be hot but at least there is action there

I don't like east bay, no offense buts it's just dirtier there


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

On the news media, they kept mentioning overwhelming number of people are waiting at the food bank... It is 3-4X higher compared to normal times.. At least the govt can kept you well-fed if you are willing to wait 4 hours in line.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> On the news media, they kept mentioning overwhelming number of people are waiting at the food bank... It is 3-4X higher compared to normal times.. At least the govt can kept you well-fed if you are willing to wait 4 hours in line.


Yet they can wait 4 hours in a line but they aren't allowed to work, I know there is a difference but not much, make it safe for those that are low risk and isolate the high risk people and it'll be better then this shit-show we have going on


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I was born and raised in the Bay Area, I stay because it's the only place I feel like is home, I've live in several parts of the country and just didn't like it. My sister moved to Central Valley so I go there every couple of weeks. I don't like it there, feels like I'm out in the boonies and the weather hotter there. If I move anywhere it'll be to Las Vegas, it may be hot but at least there is action there


From what you've been reporting, and from what I am hearing from relatives who are still stuck there, there's gonna be a LOT of action there, soon.
I guess I'm too old for combat so that doesn't appeal to me.
You're a road warrior ... I get it.

My kind of 'action' is PlayStation, a cold growler of beer and a bag of chips.
And, I'm ok with that.

We each play our own game.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I don't like east bay, no offense buts it's just dirtier there


As somebody who lives in San Ramon gotta say no idea what you are talking about 'dirtier'.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> From what you've been reporting, and from what I am hearing from relatives who are still stuck there, there's gonna be a LOT of action there, soon.
> I guess I'm too old for combat so that doesn't appeal to me.
> You're a road warrior ... I get it.
> 
> ...


I'm also sitting back and watching the shit-show unfold, road warrior is an understatement though, I've had a couple of people ask me for training in the last few months, between the covid and the civil unrest California is just a powder keg ready to go off. I'm kinda a prepper so nothing has bothered me much so far here and I'm prepared if it goes south, I have an evacuation plan and so far these idiots are just chickens with there heads cut off and they aren't any kind of threat, though it could get bad at any time. I have noticed helicopters the last couple of days which isn't a good sign. I think the only thing that will really happen is a bunch of complaining and a handful of people protesting. As long as I have power and water I am prepared to hold out until next summer when everything opens back up


SHalester said:


> As somebody who lives in San Ramon gotta say no idea what you are talking about 'dirtier'.


Whenever I cross the Bay Bridge or go north of Fremont it's just run down, the roads have more trash on it, the streets look old, the buildings look run down, and it's just feels sketchy. Plus the rates go down there too so I just avoid the east bay

One of the few times I drove in Oakland I helped someone with getting their drugs, I made $20 on it but I said no more Oakland after that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Whenever I cross the Bay Bridge or go north of Fremont it's just run down, the roads have more trash on it, the streets look old, the buildings look run down, and it's just feels sketchy. Plus the rates go down there too so I just avoid the east bay


oh, while driving through you mean, now that makes sense. North of Fremont? That's like the entire east bay. But I understand those are 'as you are driving though.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, while driving through you mean, now that makes sense. North of Fremont? That's like the entire east bay. But I understand those are 'as you are driving though.


I stay to the tech peeps, hipsters and business drones, they tend to pay good and have less issues, east bay is just another region that's separate from Silicon Valley and I just avoid the east bay


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> and have less issues,


ok, now you really have no idea what you are talking about. Yikes. You can really stay on THAT side of the bay; just avoid the bridges; it's easy.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ok, now you really have no idea what you are talking about. Yikes. You can really stay on THAT side of the bay; just avoid the bridges; it's easy.


Drug deals and stuff like that, sketch behavior is way more common in the east bay. I don't know why but 3-4 rides is ok there but then I get some weirdo trying to do some funky stuff and I'm just out after that so I just avoid the east bay, plus the pay drops once you cross any of the bridges. Aside from the Oakland Coliseum they don't have have many events either, and they don't have many high traffic bars areas. It's kinda dead in most parts too, Oakland airport isn't that big, I've waited there a few times and it just wasn't worth it, I like from San Fran to San Jo, it's just where I've always traveled and I know a lot of the neighborhoods throughout that region


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> US government in action.................
> 
> I mean you can't even get a job right now in management or especially upper management unless you're a female or a minority and this is the Feds answer to past racism and sexism, they pay off owners of companies with tax credits to not hire or promote white males, the laughing stock of the world USA.................
> 
> A complete @@@@ing joke this place is.......................


That is probably the most frightening gif I've ever seen.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Drug deals and stuff like that, sketch behavior is way more common in the east bay.


yeah, I suppose in like Oakland and such. But San Mateo county, really? as much or more there. SF County - Bay area HQ for that stuff.

Use a paint brush that isn't so wide, sheesh. Yup, you just need to avoid the 3 bridges and you will be aok.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I was pretty sure most folks here thought all their troubles were over after cancelling the orange man.
> 
> SMH


pelosi turned down $1.8 trillion package in october bc she thought it would help orange man. do you think trump would have won if she accepted the 1.8?

imo trump would still have lost and democrats would have done better in congress elections, plus lots of people would not be out on their AZZ in the next couple months. fail pelosi !! you know you ****ed up when you're a democrat and CNN is calling you out.






she is so disconnected from americans, only reason she keeps getting elected bc her district is the richest district in america. elected by the elite and handed the reigns to the entire country!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I suppose in like Oakland and such. But San Mateo county, really? as much or more there. SF County - Bay area HQ for that stuff.
> 
> Use a paint brush that isn't so wide, sheesh. Yup, you just need to avoid the 3 bridges and you will be aok.


My biggest breaker is the pay just lowers once you cross a bridge, South Bay is a little lower too but it's spread out with higher speed roads so the mileage most of the time makes up for it. But the east bay is just lower pay. 90% of avoiding it is a business decision, if the pay was the same I might do some driving there but I just don't like the east bay north of Fremont. Even Fremont I start getting weirdos, I just don't know what it is, 3-4 rides are fine and then some off the wall character will get into my car. Maybe it's just luck but I don't get them anywhere near as often in the rest of the Bay. And it's confuses me, as they are just some socially awkward rejects too, one lady was getting all weird with my classic rock station and something to do with the song being 80's and just being weird about it, like it shouldn't be on there since classic rock was 70's, like just straight up weirdo about it. No thanks, not dealing with weirdos for lower pay


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> US government in action.................
> 
> I mean you can't even get a job right now in management or especially upper management unless you're a female or a minority and this is the Feds answer to past racism and sexism, they pay off owners of companies with tax credits to not hire or promote white males, the laughing stock of the world USA.................
> 
> A complete @@@@ing joke this place is.......................


@franksoprano my friend, although I've been reading all of your posts with careful attention, I just can't stand on the same side as you regarding your disdain and hate for the United States. In spite of everything, I still think that we are a wonderful incredible country. And I'm so proud to be an American.

But I still respect your thoughts and your opinions on this matter. Even if I don't agree with them.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> @franksoprano my friend, although I've been reading all of your posts with careful attention, I just can't stand on the same side as you regarding your disdain and hate for the United States. In spite of everything, I still think that we are a wonderful incredible country. And I'm so proud to be an American.
> 
> But I still respect your thoughts and your opinions on this matter. Even if I don't agree with them.


I agreed. U.S is a low pressure + high reward country.. (Asians know this.. This is why you hardly see a homeless Asian.. They are armed with high survival knowledge with high financial management skills)

If anyone has travelled to many countries around the world, you will know folks of other country are living a high pressure + lower salary type of lifestyle.

In other countries, there are no food banks or food stamps etc.. Unemployment is chump change..


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> @franksoprano my friend, although I've been reading all of your posts with careful attention, I just can't stand on the same side as you regarding your disdain and hate for the United States. In spite of everything, I still think that we are a wonderful incredible country. And I'm so proud to be an American.
> 
> But I still respect your thoughts and your opinions on this matter. Even if I don't agree with them.


I really didn't say it to get others to agree with me, the country is a disaster waiting to happen, terrible government and the people approx. 90% pretty much no good at all, but put a camera on them and a interview and bam we got a great person full of BS.

Between Hollyweird, Washington DC and just about everywhere else greed, arrogance and theft running rampant. If you were walking down the street in just about anyplace in the country and dropped your wallet there would be a pig pile to see who steals it first.

This virus really showing the world what the US is all about, the me me me country all day everyday full of BS.

Working, going to school or anything that requires you to be around large numbers of these US dirt bags is painful to say the least, I am surprised I am not in prison yet over what I have experienced.

You are right I hate the place and understand why most of the world hates the US also, now is the rest of the world any better I really don't think so it's a human thing I am pretty sure but the US has it real bad, hate, murder, assault, theft, racism, sexism and greed all day everyday.........

The only other people I am around where I live is Canadians, the people from Quebec and Ontario worse than Americans and the rest of Canadians from other provinces are better...................

I have been over run by Hispanics and Haitians where I live and they are worse than Americans so there you have it, the rest I don't have a lot of experience with so really can't judge them.

Now you can say what makes me better than the rest and I say just about everything about me, I know the main thing is I don't walk through life trying to rip off everyone I come in contract with or try to hurt anyone in anyway, this alone puts me above many.

In a nutshell if I had the resources I would move to a ranch somewhere in US out in the middle of no where so I would not be around any of these people only to get supplies and food once a month would be ideal.............


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H


Andrew Philip said:


> So what do you guys think of the new bipartisan bill congress wants to pass before or on December 11? Those who are on unemployment are already screwed because the new bill doesn't make the $300/week retroactive to September when the last $300/Week (Trump LWA executive order) paid out. It would start December 1. There are many that even say $300/week is severely lacking. ALSO... no stimulus check in the $908 billion bill. NO $1200 check, that's gone! It's like they said the hell with the check and also decided to forget to pay retroactive unemployment boost for three months. Those behind on rent and other bills that NEEDED IT are screwed now. We are in a deep mess here, and I don't see it improving anytime soon.


How is it $908 BILLION DOLLARS

WITHOUT THE STIMULUS CHECKS !?!?!?



NicFit said:


> Is it me or does that guy looks like he needs to wear a bra?


Satan should at Least be a DD.



kdyrpr said:


> Sure, let's lock down everything till every citizen has been vaccinated and add 1 year on to that. Make it 3 trillion like the communists, oops I mean democrats wanted to do. I heard the printing presses have run out of ink and the master plates are really worn, so it could be a problem.


" paperless ' Money ' "


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_After making a big splash last week and injecting a sense of optimism into long-delayed coronavirus relief talks, a bipartisan $908 billion plan is hung up over the specifics of aid to states and localities and liability protections for businesses._"

https://www.rollcall.com/2020/12/07/bipartisan-coronavirus-relief-package-hits-snags-over-details/


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "_After making a big splash last week and injecting a sense of optimism into long-delayed coronavirus relief talks, a bipartisan $908 billion plan is hung up over the specifics of aid to states and localities and liability protections for businesses._"
> 
> https://www.rollcall.com/2020/12/07/bipartisan-coronavirus-relief-package-hits-snags-over-details/


I just love how bad Nancy looks after all of this.
Her ousting would be a dream come true.
Worth every penny.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Totally forgot this was a thread about a Congressional bill.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I just love how bad Nancy looks after all of this.
> Her ousting would be a dream come true.
> Worth every penny.
> 
> View attachment 532334


She is 80 years old !
Her days are numbered.


----------

